# Thực phẩm giải độc cơ thể ngày tết mà các ông bố bà mẹ cần biết



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (25/1/19)

Ngày tết chúng ta thường phải dung nạp một lượng lớn bia, rượu và thực phẩm vào cơ thể, chính vì thế cơ thể chúng ta phải chống chọi lại nhiều vấn đề liên quan đến độc tố. Giải độc cho cơ thể là vô cùng quan trọng để chống lại stress và tổn thương do độc chất. Có nhiều loại thực phẩm tự nhiên có thể giúp cơ thể giải độc. Nếu bạn chưa biết về những thực phẩm đó thì hãy xem danh sách dưới đây:




*Atiso*
Atiso rất giàu các chất chống ôxy hóa và chất xơ, hỗ trợ quá trình tiêu hóa. Trong rau atiso có những chất chống lại độc tố, giúp giải độc cơ thể. Loại thực phẩm này còn có tác dụng lợi tiểu, giúp đào thải chất độc qua đường thận, nhờ đó hoàn thành quá trình thanh lọc cơ thể. Tết bạn ăn uống khá nhiều chất , atiso giúp bạn giải độc cơ thể và bảo vệ sức khỏe sau tết cho bạn rất tốt đấy nhé

*Chanh*
Chanh chứa nhiều vitamin C, giúp giải độc cơ thể hoàn toàn. Chanh còn chứa nhiều các enzym chuyển hóa chất độc thành những chất có thể tiêu hóa được, nhờ đó giúp thanh lọc hệ thống tiêu hóa. Nước chanh còn giúp duy trì cân bằng pH cho cơ thể. Vì vậy hãy uống nước chanh cùng với nước ấm hằng ngày để giải độc.




*Cải xoong*
Cải xoong có những dưỡng chất giải độc tuyệt vời. Cải xoong rất giàu vitamin B, B1, kẽm và vitamin E. Loại rau này có tác dụng hỗ trợ đường tiêu hóa. Nó giúp loại bỏ lượng dịch không mong muốn ra khỏi cơ thể, nhờ đó giúp ích cho quá trình giải độc toàn diện.

*Tỏi*
Hợp chất gốc lưu huỳnh rất dồi dào trong tỏi là loại “thuốc” giải độc tự nhiên cho cơ thể. Tỏi còn chứa nhiều chất chống ôxy hóa và có tác dụng kháng khuẩn, giúp ích cho quá trình tiêu hóa. Tỏi còn rất giàu allicin, giúp loại bỏ độc tố ra khỏi cơ thể. Tỏi tươi là loại thực phẩm thực sự tốt cho quá trình giải độc.

*Bắp cải*
Những loại thực phẩm giàu chất xơ đều có đặc tính giải độc. Vì bắp cải rất giàu chất xơ, nó giúp làm sạch đường tiêu hóa. Bắp cải tươi có tác dụng lợi niệu, trục xuất chất độc ra khỏi cơ thể. Bắp cải còn là nguồn vitamin K, E và axit folic phong phú có ích cho quá trình tiêu hóa.

*Trà xanh*
Trà xanh nổi tiếng là loại trà giải độc nhờ các đặc tính của nó. Trà xanh chứa nhiều chất chống ôxy hóa, giúp đào thải chất cặn bã và chất độc. Các flavonoids trong trà xanh còn giúp thanh lọc cơ thể.




*Rau lá xanh*
Các loại rau có lá màu xanh giúp tăng cường lượng chlorophyll trong đường tiêu hóa, nhờ đó hỗ trợ quá trình giải độc. Các chất chống ôxy hóa và chất xơ trong rau cũng giúp khử độc cho cơ thể.
Để cập nhật thêm những kiến thức bổ ích các mẹ hãy truy cập vào fanpage: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/DauTramConYeu2
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/dau_tram_con_yeu/


----------

